
The World of Everyday Experience, In One Equation - llambda
http://www.preposterousuniverse.com/blog/2013/01/04/the-world-of-everyday-experience-in-one-equation/
======
lutusp
The best line in the linked article: "I don’t want a notational shortcut to
undermine my argument and leave the audience believing in God."

